# NEWARK | Projects & Construction



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

In Recent years the Greater Newark & Elizabeth Metros have seen a surge in Urban revitalization and redevelopment projects big and small. Every Week there is a New Project that is announced or begins construction. Projects range from fixing up old historic buildings for residential use to opening a new restaurant on an abandoned lot to high rises and mixed use TOD next to train stations. This thread will cover it all ,Redevelopment , New Restaurant openings , Historic building Renewals , Park Expansions and Investments , New Transit Projects and certain events.

Greater Newark Includes : Bloomfield , Belleville , East Newark , Kearny , East Orange , Orange , West Orange , South Orange , Montclair , & Irvington
Greater Elizabeth Includes : Hillside , Union , Cranford , Linden , Rahway , Roselle , & Westfield




> *The Ironbound - Newark​*
> Mixed Use on Polk Street
> 
> 
> ...


http://urbanismvsmodernism.blogspot.com/2014/12/newark-and-harrison-development-12-8.html?view=sidebar


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

> *Downtown Newark​*
> Prudential Center HQ
> 
> 
> ...


Some Images are from here http://urbanismvsmodernism.blogspot.com/2014/12/newark-and-harrison-development-12-8.html?view=sidebar and the rest are mine


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Harrison​*
300 Middlesex


300 Middlesex - Harrison Rising by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


300 Middlesex - Harrison Rising - Harrison,New Jersey by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr

1100 Frank Rodgers South


1100 Frank Rodgers South - Harrison Rising - Harrison,NJ by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


1100 Frank Rodgers South - Harrison Rising - Harrison,NJ by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


1100 Frank Rodgers South - Harrison Rising - Harrison,NJ by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

> Recently opened Hotel Indigo in Downtown Newark


Source http://wirednewyork.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3727&page=559&p=453169&viewfull=1#post453169


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

I will do a Photo Overview of the following areas..., there will be weekly updates cross posted from other sites. But the lists below are my Plans..

Downtown Newark , The Ironbound , Harrison & East Newark in Early January 
South Orange , Orange in March
Belleville , North Ward of Newark and Downtown Bloomfield in April


----------



## storms991 (Mar 28, 2006)

Really appreciate the work you're doing Nexis - a couple of my buddies are in school in Newark and it's interesting to see how their area is changing. Many thanks for posting.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

> *Newark SOMA​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://newyorkyimby.com/2014/04/revealed-soma-newark.html

Phase 1 & 2 are nearly done. It appears the developer is slowly buying up lots and buildings for Phase 3 which could break by next summer.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

60 Nevada Street

























http://www.60nevada.com/index.aspx


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

> *Newark reestablishing itself as heart of legal industry in N.J.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.njbiz.com/article/20141110/NJBIZ01/311109990/Newark-reestablishing-itself-as-heart-of-legal-industry-in-NJ


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

> Biotrails North America HQ in University Heights


http://wirednewyork.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3727&page=556&p=452797&viewfull=1#post452797


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Beer Garden is going up next to Dino BBQ on Market Street










Gap Factory Store on Market Street


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

I think Halsey Street in 10 years will rival Downtown Jersey City's restaurant Row...and its not just Halsey , Commerce , Market and Raymond are seeing a lot of new restaurants , cafes , and bars open up. Ferry Street already has a popular restaurant row.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

storms991 said:


> Really appreciate the work you're doing Nexis - a couple of my buddies are in school in Newark and it's interesting to see how their area is changing. Many thanks for posting.


Yea , it really took off this past year. Its similar to Downtown Brooklyn boom and comeback. Next year appears to be when the redevelopment start.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

> *Harrison*
> 
> *Remaining warehouses between Red Bull Arena and PATH/Northeast Corridor:*
> 
> ...


http://wirednewyork.com/forum/showthread.php?t=23965&page=74&p=453228&viewfull=1#post453228


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

> *Newark is booming with development.​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


- See more at: http://therealdeal.com/blog/2014/12/30/newark-sees-influx-of-new-developments/#sthash.IKwVx9AQ.dpuf


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

from today


> *Harrison​*
> Some renovations along Harrison Avenue
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

From today



> *The Ironbound​*Overview - Mix of Projects and some nice Photos
> 
> New Apartments on Polk Street
> 
> ...


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

From Today 



> *Downtown Newark​*
> Teacher's Village
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hateman (May 8, 2013)

It looks like things are really accelerating in Newark and a critical mass/tipping point has been reached. The prices in Hoboken and Jersey City must be helping too.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

hateman said:


> It looks like things are really accelerating in Newark and a critical mass/tipping point has been reached. The prices in Hoboken and Jersey City must be helping too.


Yea , the average rent in The Ironbound for a 1br is 1300$ and Downtown Newark its 1200$...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*New Developments Seen as Boosting Future of Newark*





> NEWARK—For years, this city has watched nearby Hoboken and Jersey City be transformed by luxury apartments, restaurants and an influx of young professionals while it struggled to overcome a legacy of poverty, violence and corruption.
> 
> Now developers say the future of what was once an industrial hub is finally under way, with half-a-dozen downtown residential developments having received financing, broken ground or been completed within the past year. The hope is that the projects will bring thousands of residents, a more vibrant street life that will help drive down crime and lift rents enough to tempt other developers to take the plunge.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

> *Coalition mulls possibilities for 'great urban spaces' along NJ Transit line in Newark, Oranges​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.nj.com/essex/index.ssf/2015/01/coalition_mulls_possibilities_for_great_urban_spaces_along_nj_transit_line_in_newark_oranges.html


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

> *Kearny still wants NJ Transit train station, mayor says​*
> By Rose Duger | For The Jersey Journal
> on January 08, 2015 at 11:32 AM, updated January 08, 2015 at 11:34 AM
> 
> ...


http://www.nj.com/hudson/index.ssf/2015/01/kearny_still_wants_new_nj_transit_train_station_mayor_says.html#incart_river


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

> $55 million redesign, two-story building planned for Elizabeth NJ Transit station
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.nj.com/union/index.ssf/2015/01/nj_transit_announces_55_million_redesign_of_elizabeth_station.html#incart_river


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

> *East Newark wants a hotel built on its Passaic River waterfront​*By Rose Duger | For The Jersey Journal
> on January 22, 2015 at 1:55 PM
> 
> East Newark’s elected officials are setting their sights in 2015 on enticing a developer to build a hotel along its Passaic River waterfront.
> ...


http://www.nj.com/hudson/index.ssf/2015/01/east_newark_wants_a_hotel_built_on_its_passaic_riv.html


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Overview of The Ironbound Section of Newark

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=120893490&postcount=14


----------



## hateman (May 8, 2013)

Does anyone familiar with Newark know why there's a relative lack of brownstone and rowhouse style housing in the city? Was a lot of it torn down? Were the houses predominantly wood frame? It seems to me that a lot of the appeal of Hoboken and Jersey City sprang from that style of single-family homes.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

hateman said:


> Does anyone familiar with Newark know why there's a relative lack of brownstone and rowhouse style housing in the city? Was a lot of it torn down? Were the houses predominantly wood frame? It seems to me that a lot of the appeal of Hoboken and Jersey City sprang from that style of single-family homes.


A lot of the brick buildings have been covered with Vinyl siding... Outside of Downtown Jersey City this is very common...


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

From Yesterday



> *Harrison​*
> 1100 FE Rodgers
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

Nexis said:


> A lot of the brick buildings have been covered with Vinyl siding... Outside of Downtown Jersey City this is very common...


Newark had a lot of single family detached homes, rather than rowhouses, and still does. The current university area had most of the rowhouses, leaving only a small area in the James Street Historic District closer to the Broad Street Station. Most of the rest of the housing is either wood framed houses which were wood sided and are now vinyl sided for a quick cheap renovation. The Ironbound has a very large cluster of brick fronted buildings between Ferry Street and the river, but most are historic tenements, rather than true rowhouses.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

> new design for the Calumet building - Part of the Teachers Village Redevelopment...


http://www.joannlui.com/teachers-village-building-8/
http://kssarchitects.com/design/our-work/teachers-village-building-8


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Massive Changes were approved for the zoning in Newark...the first revision since 1957...​*


> + NZLUR increased the number of zoning districts from 12 to 19 to provide each neighborhood a custom fit
> + Adjusts regulations in response to articulated community agendas: for example, to prevent undesirable teardowns of historic homes in Clinton Hill and to control difficult-to-accommodate multifamily conversions in Roseville & Forest Hill, and set a four-story height for large portions of the Ironbound.
> + Adds tailored special use zones for areas of the city occupied by major hospitals and airport support functions.
> + Restores dedicated residential zoning to area like 11th, 12th & 13th Avenues.
> ...


http://glocallynewark.com/newark-city-council-approved-zoning-master-plan/


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

> *NJIT plans $100M events center, may help NCAA Conference discussion​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.nj.com/essex/index.ssf/2015/02/njit_plans_100m_events_center_may_help_ncaa_confer.html#incart_river


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

The following photos were taken from the 15th floor of the Prudential Headquarters building.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Newark Status update courtesy of Brick City from Wired NY


> *Under Construction*
> 
> Teachers Village - phase 1 (charter schools complete; residential and retail underway)
> 15 Washington Park (Rutgers graduate housing and classroom/event space)
> ...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*New Look: Newark’s Four Corners Millennium Project*












> Inklings of Newark’s resurgence have been peppered throughout the press in recent years, and at YIMBY we have covered plans for a 22-story apartment building with 224 units set to rise at One Theatre Square, as well as Richard Meier’s “SOMA Plan,” which offers a blueprint for developer RBH Group’s transformation of the city.
> 
> RBH’s current work in Newark is limited to smaller-scale projects like Teacher’s Village, though even that redevelopment is taking on a larger scope. And now it appears that the first tower within the larger master-plan may also be moving closer to reality.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

> *Matrix Development advancing its latest Newark project​*
> By Joshua Burd March 4, 2015 at 2:29 PM
> 
> Matrix Development Group is moving ahead with its plans for a mixed-use development on a waterfront site adjacent to the Newark Legal Center and Panasonic's North American headquarters, the firm's top executive said Wednesday.


http://www.njbiz.com/article/20150304/NJBIZ01/150309902/Matrix-Development-advancing-its-latest-Newark-project


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

> *RBH Group unveils plans for $30 million 'indoor vertical farm' in Newark​*
> By Joshua Burd March 9, 2015 at 2:43 PM
> 
> A former industrial site in Newark will become home to the world's largest “indoor vertical farm” and the operator's new global headquarters under a plan detailed Monday by RBH Group, the developer behind the city's Teachers Village and Four Corners projects.
> ...


http://www.njbiz.com/article/20150309/NJBIZ01/150309803/RBH-Group-unveils-plans-for-$30-million-%27indoor-vertical-farm%27-in-Newark


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

From yesterday

New apartments along Railroad Ave


New apartments in the Ironbound section of Newark,NJ by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr

New Oliver Street School 


Oliver Street School Construction by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

> *From Sea to Vacant Lot: A Shipping Container Condo Rises in Newark​*
> By Alexis Stephens | March 16, 2015
> 
> 
> ...


Read more at : http://nextcity.org/daily/entry/shipping-container-condo-newark-housing


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Harrison 

221 Bergen Street​*

Harrison Rising by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*New Oliver Street School Construction in The Ironbound*


Newark Rising - Oliver Street School by Corey Best, on Flickr


Newark Rising - Oliver Street School by Corey Best, on Flickr


----------



## lsg97 (Jan 3, 2015)

Concerning the news that EWR airtrain is to be shut down and the input some users gave to make this a chance for the PATH Extension to EWR and on towards SI I made a small map to present my thoughts on the topic:



Most facts about track alignment are explained in the map, something about future services:

>You could shut down EWR Amtrak and NJT station routing all longer-distance rail passengers through Elizabeth and Newark Penn, which would (at least a littlebit) speed up travel times on the NEC.
>In addition to the possible through services to Staten Island this line would need two shuttle services to compress headways around EWR: An Elizabeth-Newark Penn shuttle as well as one that just follows the exact service of the EWR airtrain.

I know, I know, pipe dream, never going to happen and even if, only with costs that skyrocket into the billions and construction times of probably 20 years but IF it happened it would greatly improve greater NYC's travel infrastructure


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

I would simply follow the existing NEC tracks to the current EWR station (or thereabout) and then follow the current alignment through the airport. The current EWR station could be the center for a new development that would be served by NJ Transit (but not Amtrak).

I do agree on the need for the possible shuttle services, though.

There's an issue with the fact that the SIRT and PATH loading profiles are quite different (wider and longer cars on SIRT). I would avoid the cost of punching through Elizabeth (that's got to be most of the price tag for this) and simply extend SIRT out to a meeting with the Raritan Valley Line.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Kearny & Harrison Update from Brandon Nagle *​


> *Site of the BJ's in Kearny*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Downtown Newark Update from Brandon Nagle​*


> *Prudential*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Ironbound Update from Brandon Nagle​*


> * 76-80 Bruen Street, designed by the firm who did the building next door.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Harrison

221 Bergen Street​*

Harrison Rising - by Corey Best, on Flickr

*1100 FE Rodgers/Vermella Harrison​*

Harrison Rising - by Corey Best, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Proposed Marriott AC Hotel in Harrison*

http://www.thenewsfunnel.com/sites/default/files/ugc/attachments/press-releases/achotel.jpg


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

> *New hotel to join waterfront district in Harrison*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Read More Here : http://www.nj.com/hudson/index.ssf/2015/05/new_hotel_to_open_in_harrison.html


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Newark officials, developers break ground on $174M Hahne's revitalization project*
http://www.njbiz.com/article/20150601/NJBIZ01/150609977/newark-officials-developers-break-ground-on-174m-hahnes-revitalization-project


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Newark - The Ironbound​*
*New Oliver Street School*


New Oliver Street School in the Ironbound - Newark,NJ by Corey Best, on Flickr


New Oliver Street School in the Ironbound - Newark,NJ by Corey Best, on Flickr

*New Warehouse *


New Warehouse in the Ironbound - Newark,NJ by Corey Best, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

lsg97 said:


> Concerning the news that EWR airtrain is to be shut down and the input some users gave to make this a chance for the PATH Extension to EWR and on towards SI I made a small map to present my thoughts on the topic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would just go with the old Proposal for a Newark-Elizabeth LRT via Elizabethport with a Streetcar or BRT along Highway 27 between the 2 Cities.


----------



## lsg97 (Jan 3, 2015)

Nexis said:


> I would just go with the old Proposal for a Newark-Elizabeth LRT via Elizabethport with a Streetcar or BRT along Highway 27 between the 2 Cities.


That would probably make sense too, being cheaper plus there is this other proposal for the Staten Island west coast branch which is favoring an LRT, too.
Still I would say that given the plans to shut down the AirTrain it would be best to extend PATH into EWR, you could possibly set up a transit center to connect with the southbound LRT somewhere around there


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Mini Newark Update from Kevlar Ewr over on WNY



> * Rooftop garden being installed on Prudential garage*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

lsg97 said:


> That would probably make sense too, being cheaper plus there is this other proposal for the Staten Island west coast branch which is favoring an LRT, too.
> Still I would say that given the plans to shut down the AirTrain it would be best to extend PATH into EWR, you could possibly set up a transit center to connect with the southbound LRT somewhere around there


I would also add BRT along US 1/9 from the Airport to Woodbridge.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Officials laud new privately funded housing on former Newark factory site*

http://www.nj.com/essex/index.ssf/2015/06/officials_laud_opening_of_newarks_first_privately-.html#incart_river


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

> *A fresh start: In Newark, developers see demand for new units*
> June 9, 2015 at 7:30 AM
> 
> 
> ...


Read More Here : http://www.njbiz.com/article/20150609/NJBIZ01/150609832/a-fresh-start-in-newark-developers-see-demand-for-new-units


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by dacunha213 from SSC


> A few more updates for the Ironbound: 60 Elm Street is going before the board on Thursday for a 7-8 story building with 15 units? This is right before NJ RR Avenue and across the street from the Lopez development of 70+ apartments. Some residents may be against this because it is too tall compared to other buildings nearby.
> 
> 188-192 Wilson Avenue/Jabez, CPB will be hearing a proposal for a renovation/construction to turn lots 30, 31 and 32 into a bank/apartments and parking lot.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Harrison Construction Update*from West Hudson on WNY



> *200 Middlesex*
> Heavy demo should be starting this week with equipment having arrived. Here's one last look at the rinky-dink buildings that will be replaced with a massive structure of 5-8 stories in the coming years.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Condemned Newark hospital to become vocational school*

http://www.nj.com/essex/index.ssf/2015/06/condemned_newark_hospital_to_become_vocational_sch.html


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

> *'A dream come true': Developers break ground on Newark 'vertical farm'*
> "This is a very important moment for the city of Newark, for the state of New Jersey, for the planet, for humanity," said David Rosenberg, CEO of Aerofarms, the company that will call the building home.
> 
> Once completed, the 69,000-square foot building will house rows and rows of so-called "skyscrapers" - small towers filled with soil beds that will produce about two million pounds of green vegetables and herbs each year.


Read More here : http://www.nj.com/essex/index.ssf/2015/07/a_dream_come_true_developers_break_ground_on_newar.html


----------



## phoenixboi08 (Dec 6, 2009)

Nexis said:


> Read More here : http://www.nj.com/essex/index.ssf/2015/07/a_dream_come_true_developers_break_ground_on_newar.html


Did the city offer incentives for this, or did it just happen of its own accord?
Seems like this kind of light industry is a perfect fit for lots of cities like Newark, Trenton, Camden, etc...


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

phoenixboi08 said:


> Did the city offer incentives for this, or did it just happen of its own accord.
> Seems like this kind of light industry is a perfect fit for lots of cities like Newark, Trenton, Camden, etc...


I didn't hear of any tax breaks or abatement's....so I guess its a true organic project.


----------



## phoenixboi08 (Dec 6, 2009)

Nexis said:


> I didn't hear of any tax breaks or abatement's....so I guess its a true organic project.


Nice pun


----------



## Steveldn79 (Jun 30, 2015)

phoenixboi08 said:


> Nice pun


 That was no pun


----------



## hateman (May 8, 2013)

Why wasn't that a pun? It was a play on words with two meanings, organic as in "arising naturally" and organic as in something pertaining to a class of compounds comprising plant life.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

> *North Carolina energy company moving headquarters to Newark*
> Lime Energy did not disclose exactly when the move will take place, or how many jobs it might add in Newark. The new headquarters will be located at Three Gateway Center, next to Newark Penn Station.
> 
> In a statement, president and CEO Adam Procell said Newark would provide the company with "great connectivity" to other Northeast cities, as well as access to higher education and a talented workforce.
> ...


Read More here : http://www.nj.com/essex/index.ssf/2015/07/north_carolina_energy_company_moving_headquarters.html


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Harrison update from Friday

221 Bergen

Harrison Rising - 221 Bergen Street by Corey Best, on Flickr
1100 FER South

Harrison Rising by Corey Best, on Flickr
300 Middlesex

Harrison Rising by Corey Best, on Flickr
New PATH Station

New Harrison PATH Station Under Construction by Corey Best, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Late June Downtown & University Heights Newark update from Brandon Nagle
*



> *NJIT Life Sciences extension*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

* Late June The Ironbound Newark update from Brandon Nagle*


> *86-88 Bruen Street*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Proposed Boraie Skyscraper for the corners of Edison, McCarter, and Market st in Downtown Newark....no more info has been released...just a sigh..


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Late June - Kearny & Harrison Update from Brandon Nagle*


> * Starting with the BJ's Wholesale Club site in Kearny*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

* Newark Venture Fund Seeks $50M to Put New Jersey City on Startup Map *
http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2015/07/20/newark-venture-fund-seeks-50m-to-put-new-jersey-city-on-startup-map/


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

> *Mixed-Use Conversion Of Hahne’s Building At 609 Broad Street Underway, Newark*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Source : http://newyorkyimby.com/2015/07/mixed-use-conversion-of-hahnes-building-at-609-broad-street-underway-newark.html


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

From yesterday

Downtown Newark 

Prudential tower


New Prudential Building in Downtown Newark,NJ by Corey Best, on Flickr


New Prudential Building in Downtown Newark,NJ by Corey Best, on Flickr


New Prudential Building in Downtown Newark,NJ by Corey Best, on Flickr


New Prudential Building in Downtown Newark,NJ by Corey Best, on Flickr


New Prudential Building in Downtown Newark,NJ by Corey Best, on Flickr


New Prudential Building in Downtown Newark,NJ by Corey Best, on Flickr

New Low Rise Building on Halsey & Broad 


New Mixed Use Building in Downtown Newark,NJ by Corey Best, on Flickr


High Rise buildings of Downtown Newark,NJ by Corey Best, on Flickr

Hanhes Department Store renovation 


New Mixed Use Redevelopment in Downtown Newark,NJ by Corey Best, on Flickr


New Mixed Use Redevelopment in Downtown Newark,NJ by Corey Best, on Flickr


New Mixed Use Redevelopment in Downtown Newark,NJ by Corey Best, on Flickr


New Mixed Use Redevelopment in Downtown Newark,NJ by Corey Best, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Harrison 

1100 FER South


Harrison Rising - 1100 FER by Corey Best, on Flickr


Harrison Rising - 1100 FER by Corey Best, on Flickr


Harrison Rising - 1100 FER by Corey Best, on Flickr


Harrison Rising - 1100 FER South by Corey Best, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

> *N.J. names 30th transit village, town calls designation 'tremendous'*
> 
> By Jessica Mazzola | NJ Advance Media for NJ.com
> on July 08, 2015 at 5:20 PM, updated July 08, 2015 at 5:22 PM
> ...


Read More Here : http://www.nj.com/essex/index.ssf/2015/07/nj_names_30th_transit_village_town_calls_designati.html


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Small Newark Update

New Oliver Street School


New Oliver Street School in Newark,NJ by Corey Best, on Flickr


New Oliver Street School in Newark,NJ by Corey Best, on Flickr

New Apartments on Bruen Street


New Ironbound Apartments by Corey Best, on Flickr

New Warehouse in the Ironbound


Industrial Riverfront in Newark,NJ by Corey Best, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Recent Downtown Newark update from Brandon Nagle



> *NJIT has installed a huge new sign on Weston Hall, the architecture building I spend WAY to much time in. Now if only they could put a nice canopy over that door...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hateman (May 8, 2013)

What a horrible waste of a beautiful old building.


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

*NJIT's $100 Million Events Center*

















































































Upon completion, the old Athletic Center will be demolished to make room for a new soccer field.


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

*Teacher's Village nears completion*








































































The red building itself might soon see a renovation...









Just down the road to the left, a new 4 story apartment building with ground floor retail will total 54,000 square feet for the building and 39 apartments


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

*377 Washington Street, a 6 story charter school*













































http://www.hrcg.com/my-product/uncommon-schools-north-star-academy-377-washington-street/


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

*Hallmark House extension and 12 story 2nd building*













































https://jerseydigs.com/newarks-broad-street-sees-influx-new-development/


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

*127 Chestnut Street, as seen on December 13th*

The old Murphy Varnish Works


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

One Theater Square, aka the NJPAC Tower has a crane


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

Further progress on 45 Rector Street, the Shaq Tower


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

*Murphy Varnish Company Loft Conversion*


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

*Riverfront Park Phase 2 has started*

It will pass under the Jackson Street Bridge and continue halfway to downtown, covering the entire area where the soil is disturbed. Future Phase 3 is that further section and extends to Newark Penn Station. :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

*Other project photos from February 20th, last Monday*

Prudential Tower


















Wok to Walk is coming soon









Did they finally lease this corner? 









The TD Bank in 1180 Raymond closed hno:









Nothing happening at 1160 Raymond for the hotel conversion...









Future site of Mulberry Commons (Triangle Park)













































Future site of the City Hall Parking Garage?









This rooftop extension was completed at 55 Liberty Street next to Richardson Lofts sometime last year and the whole building is a charter school.









95-111 Railroad Avenue



























The vacant lot in the foreground at 67-89 Bruen Street is an entirely separate apartment building project about the size of the building behind it.


















110 Bruen Street renovation









60-62 Elm Street should become a 6 1/2 story apartment building with penthouse lofts









84 Walnut Street is completed


















23 Chestnut Street behind it


















15-27 New York Avenue site 


















26 New York Avenue and 17-29 Garden Street, a future 7 story 79 unit apartment building


















Murphy Varnish Company Lofts


























































































90-94 Garden Street


















New-style Bayonne Boxes on New York Avenue



























360 New York Avenue













































9 Barbara Street


















295 Lafayette Street, site for a single 2-Family Bayonne Box, yet will somehow exceed the maximum site coverage...









135 Monroe Street apartment conversion



























113 Monroe Street, to be converted to apartments and retail









124 Adams Street, also to be converted to apartments and existing retail









271 Lafayette Street, the Ironbound Hotel site


















37 Jackson Street









Riverfront Park Phase 2 has started!!!


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

*June 15th Development Updates*

540 Broad Street/Verizon Building Renovation


















Adjacent parking lot renovation, for a likely car stacker to serve 540 Broad.









Audible Audiobooks' Church Headquarters













































Newark Museum new front entrance, the ramp will go where the trucks are at.




































It will have a new reception desk.








http://www.nj.com/essex/index.ssf/2017/05/after_20_years_newark_museum_to_reopen_its_main_en.html

Rutgers Honors Living-Learning Community, the old childcare building is gone.





















































https://jerseydigs.com/rutgers-honors-living-learning-community-newark/

Rutgers Life Sciences II



























TRYP by Wyndham Hotel (Carlton)



























38-40 Park Place


















192 and 196 Market Street, there were workers on both.


















Grammy Experience Museum


















56 Park Place, a new 26 story hotel will preserve the facade.

















https://jerseydigs.com/newark-development-56-park-place-hotel-proposed/

Ironside Newark, the Edison warehouse, is actually truly happening!

















https://jerseydigs.com/ironside-110-edison-place-newark-redevelopment-officially-begins/

Temporary parking lot to prepare for Mulberry Commons



























Mulberry Park itself is still a parking lot in the meantime...


















Textile Lofts (95 Railroad Avenue)




































https://jerseydigs.com/newark-development-textile-lofts-118-126-green-street/

112 Bruen Street


















58 Elm Street, a 6 1/2 story apartment building









76 New York Avenue








It is a very long and narrow building...









94 Walnut Street









Murphy Lofts































































New South Street School




































142 Pacific Street, a 5100 square foot day care center with an extension filling the gap


















Carvi Hotel


















113 Monroe Street, upper right, will be renovated to apartments.









135 Monroe Street is making progress.


















124 Adams Street is also being converted to lofts



























79 Ferry Street Renovation









11 Union Street


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

*45 Rector Street, the Shaq Tower*

June 15th
More piling


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

*One Theater Square*

June 15th, equal in height to the Robert Treat Hotel.


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

*Development map updated for October 31st, 2017*

I finally updated my development map of all of the known major developments in Newark, NJ, and it now contains 186 developments (55 under construction now and 61 approved) scattered across the city, with 160 developments placed on the map. The map shows their approximate property size rather than the building size as the rest of the property is often renovated or landscaped as well. The projects on the map are numbered to correspond to their data on the chart and projects ending with an "r" are renovations to existing buildings.

For projects with known values, there is just under $1.2 Billion underway, with $1.088 Billion actively being built. $1.585 Billion in projects were completed and opened since around 2012. Projects currently under construction include:


2124 apartments
200 dorm rooms (400 beds)
195 hotel rooms
321,711 square feet of Retail space
373,500 square feet of Educational space
497,886 square feet of Office space
1,115,083 square feet of Industrial Warehouse space
Together they will have 873 parking spots.
Current approvals are in place for


4477 apartments (with 1400 in the Baseball Stadium project)
476 hotel rooms
290,343 square feet of Retail space
735,832 square feet of Office space
1,487,905 square feet of Industrial Warehouse space
Together they will have 4685 parking spots, with 2000 in the Baseball Stadium project

Larger scale images are available when you click on them on my blog at http://urbanismvsmodernism.blogspot.com/2017/10/newark-development-map-october-31-2017.html?view=sidebar


----------

